# recommendations for a visitor to your area



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What recommendations would you make to a visitor coming to your area? I mean there are loads of "Must See" tourist places like the Prado Museum in Madrid or Buck Palace in London, but what about those other, not so well known places that are probably not so over run by tourists and are just as nice?

In Madrid apart from The Prado, The Thyssen and the Reina Sofía museums I would recommend the Sorolla museum. It's not too big and is in a very nice setting as the paintings are shown in his former home. Much more manageable that the three big museums and the paintings of course are beautiful.
Here's a link in English
Madrid local tips | Sorolla Museum – Madrid’s best kept museum secret

A bar that's a bit more on the tourist route, but hasn't been packed out when I've been there is "Casa Alberto" in Calle Huertas. Very old fashioned. hasn't changed since 1827, and I don't think the waiters have either! I've never eaten there. It's just nice to go the bar.
Casa Alberto

Last recommendation is to go out of the city and see some of the amazing countryside that surrounds Madrid. Try La Pedriza. Here are some photos that'll show you what it's like
la pedriza - Google Images

More recommendations please!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Is it easy to get to Franco's burial place from Madrid?



Pesky Wesky said:


> What recommendations would you make to a visitor coming to your area? I mean there are loads of "Must See" tourist places like the Prado Museum in Madrid or Buck Palace in London, but what about those other, not so well known places that are probably not so over run by tourists and are just as nice?
> 
> In Madrid apart from The Prado, The Thyssen and the Reina Sofía museums I would recommend the Sorolla museum. It's not too big and is in a very nice setting as the paintings are shown in his former home. Much more manageable that the three big museums and the paintings of course are beautiful.
> Here's a link in English
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Is it easy to get to Franco's burial place from Madrid?


Well, there isn't any public transport. By car it's about 45mins


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Is it easy to get to Franco's burial place from Madrid?


If you want to visit one of Franco's stamping grounds, try his local fishing location - Fraga do Eume. Beautiful picnic area and stunning woodland/river walk.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> If you want to visit one of Franco's stamping grounds, try his local fishing location - Fraga do Eume. Beautiful picnic area and stunning woodland/river walk.



Thanks Pesky

No I didnt specifically want to visit his stomping grounds, just to visit the "Cathedral" where he is buried as I have read about it and seen some video. We were thinking of going to Madrid by Train, but if it's that far away from Madrid then it probably wouldnt be feasible


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Thanks Pesky
> 
> No I didnt specifically want to visit his stomping grounds, just to visit the "Cathedral" where he is buried as I have read about it and seen some video. We were thinking of going to Madrid by Train, but if it's that far away from Madrid then it probably wouldnt be feasible


Remembered that you can get a bus from El Escorial. PMd Stravinsky.

I'd really like to know about other regions in Spain. Anything to recommend?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I usually just refer to the TurGalicia website which covers all the areas really on a must see list in Galicia....but it goes without saying that the Rias Baixas (Rias Bajas), Costa da Morte (Costa de la Muerte) and the Islas Cies are fabulous areas.....that's if your into gorgeous scenery and paradise beaches. 

There are so many beautiful old towns tucked away where I am though...ports, medieval architecture, tiny streets - lovely little boutiques and artisan crafts, little restaurants/bars with wonderful seafood and the vino is to die for! Although some say that Santiago de Compostela (the cathedral etc) is touristy, there are some wonderful little areas just off the main square where you can wander for hours. There's just so much here! You might get the impression that I love where I live. I do.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Franco's burial ground? You really know how to be _Living La Vida Loca_ don't you?

What's next on the itinerary? Bunkers in Berlin? Lamposts in Milan?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Franco's burial ground? You really know how to be _Living La Vida Loca_ don't you?
> 
> What's next on the itinerary? Bunkers in Berlin? Lamposts in Milan?


Vomit in Croydon?? My advice for anyone contemplating a visit to Croydon is give it a very wide berth, preferably via somewhere in Spain...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

There's a little place about half an hours drive from where we live...St Marti it's called. It has little coves and beaches to die for, all enhanced by unusual rock formations, which are the home of stunning coral. It is perfect for snorkelling/swimming. The views across the bay are fabulous and discreetly dotted between the trees are little beach bars serving fresh seafood and drinks.
Across the road , through the pine trees, there are the remains of a Roman settlement with a museum. There is also a picnic area under the trees. Lunch or dinner can be had in a little placa overlooked by a tiny church and surrounded by old cottages. Perfect and our favourite place.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> There's a little place about half an hours drive from where we live...St Marti it's called. It has little coves and beaches to die for, all enhanced by unusual rock formations, which are the home of stunning coral. It is perfect for snorkelling/swimming. The views across the bay are fabulous and discreetly dotted between the trees are little beach bars serving fresh seafood and drinks.
> Across the road , through the pine trees, there are the remains of a Roman settlement with a museum. There is also a picnic area under the trees. Lunch or dinner can be had in a little placa overlooked by a tiny church and surrounded by old cottages. Perfect and our favourite place.


It sounds beautiful Hombre! I will have to add it to my list of "Places in Spain I still need to visit"!!!! That list is getting longer and longer ... I just need the time and money to start ticking things off that list now!

Sue lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> There's a little place about half an hours drive from where we live...St Marti it's called. It has little coves and beaches to die for, all enhanced by unusual rock formations, which are the home of stunning coral. It is perfect for snorkelling/swimming. The views across the bay are fabulous and discreetly dotted between the trees are little beach bars serving fresh seafood and drinks.
> Across the road , through the pine trees, there are the remains of a Roman settlement with a museum. There is also a picnic area under the trees. Lunch or dinner can be had in a little placa overlooked by a tiny church and surrounded by old cottages. Perfect and our favourite place.


I wanna go THERE


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Franco's burial ground? You really know how to be _Living La Vida Loca_ don't you?
> 
> What's next on the itinerary? Bunkers in Berlin? Lamposts in Milan?



Its a grave concern Pete. But it's not just a hole in the ground, its a cathedral in a cave


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Its a grave concern Pete. But it's not just a hole in the ground, its a cathedral in a cave


I bet you didn't know Franco's real name was Richard Potato?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> It sounds beautiful Hombre! I will have to add it to my list of "Places in Spain I still need to visit"!!!! That list is getting longer and longer ... I just need the time and money to start ticking things off that list now!
> 
> Sue lane:


not a prayer of u going anywere for the forseeable future sue not with all that knitting to do 
congrats to u and your family :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> not a prayer of u going anywere for the forseeable future sue not with all that knitting to do
> congrats to u and your family :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey, we should all club together and buy Sue a rocking chair!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> hey, we should all club together and buy Sue a rocking chair!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




na some of them fluffy booty come slipper thingy me bob's and a copy of reader's digest should fill the part for her well ! 
oh and some incontey pants :eyebrows:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> hey, we should all club together and buy Sue a rocking chair!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


there u go sue nice tight fit for u.








who need's freind's with me and jo jo by your side eh :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::focus:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I bet you didn't know Franco's real name was Richard Potato?


You learn something new every day ........ but unfortunately not here


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok everyone enough already of the Grandma jokes! I still aim to wear totally inappropriate clothing for my age and insist on acting like a twenty year old at every opportunity ..... I have been growing old disgracefully for years!!!

Sue xxx 

Although the big pants look pretty comfy! lol x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Ok everyone enough already of the Grandma jokes! I still aim to wear totally inappropriate clothing for my age and insist on acting like a twenty year old at every opportunity ..... I have been growing old disgracefully for years!!!
> 
> Sue xxx
> 
> Although the big pants look pretty comfy! lol x


It's an interesting point...the longer you're married to them...the bigger the knickers get !!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> It's an interesting point...the longer you're married to them...the bigger the knickers get !!


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha NOT IN OUR HOUSE MATEY!

Sue


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

*El Burgo*



Pesky Wesky said:


> What recommendations would you make to a visitor coming to your area? I mean there are loads of "Must See" tourist places like the Prado Museum in Madrid or Buck Palace in London, but what about those other, not so well known places that are probably not so over run by tourists and are just as nice?
> 
> In Madrid apart from The Prado, The Thyssen and the Reina Sofía museums I would recommend the Sorolla museum. It's not too big and is in a very nice setting as the paintings are shown in his former home. Much more manageable that the three big museums and the paintings of course are beautiful.
> Here's a link in English
> ...


Well El Burgo

Mountains, nothing to do but be with one in the most fantastic scenery you will find anywhere in the world. Swim in one of five dikes the are around El Burgo, take a pick-nick, (do not light fires, BBQ´s or through away lighted cigarettes fires are a real problem when people do not think), be warned hypothermia is on the menu if you try this but the Spanish do all the time, the closest I get to is putting my feet in on the hottest day and with my hand wet the rest of my body, cold!!
If you are lucky and very quiet you could possibly see wild boar, deer, rabbit, eagles, I think there is some kind of vulture, been reintroduced some years back as well.
There are several villages to visit, in my opinion El Burgo is the most beautiful. The people are nice and friendly, of a weekend you will most certainly see bikers, push bikes and motor bikes, ramblers and the like stopping as they pass through onto other destinations.
The lakes are not far away from El Burgo and have replenished their water stocks since the rain last and this year, most beautiful. Sit eat lunch or just have a coffee in some of the restaurants in and around the lakes or take a pack lunch and paddle your feet, be warned the water is very cold.
Nearest large town is Ronda, if you want more human life, where you can also see "The Oldest Bull Ring in Spain, not sure if this quote is correct, but worth seeing from the outside, don´t fancy seeing it for real on the inside myself but you may. There are views just near the bull ring where it is said "if you were bad in some way, years ago they through people off the side of the mountain," then again people could be tormenting me by telling me this!
Seeing is believing.....


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

*El Burgo*



Pesky Wesky said:


> What recommendations would you make to a visitor coming to your area? I mean there are loads of "Must See" tourist places like the Prado Museum in Madrid or Buck Palace in London, but what about those other, not so well known places that are probably not so over run by tourists and are just as nice?
> 
> In Madrid apart from The Prado, The Thyssen and the Reina Sofía museums I would recommend the Sorolla museum. It's not too big and is in a very nice setting as the paintings are shown in his former home. Much more manageable that the three big museums and the paintings of course are beautiful.
> Here's a link in English
> ...


Well El Burgo

Mountains, nothing to do but be with one in the most fantastic scenery you will find anywhere in the world. Swim in one of five dikes the are around El Burgo, take a pick-nick, (do not light fires, BBQ´s or through away lighted cigarettes fires are a real problem when people do not think), be warned hypothermia is on the menu if you try this but the Spanish do all the time, the closest I get to is putting my feet in on the hottest day and with my hand wet the rest of my body, cold!!
If you are lucky and very quiet you could possibly see wild boar, deer, rabbit, eagles, I think there is some kind of vulture, been reintroduced some years back as well.
There are several villages to visit, in my opinion El Burgo is the most beautiful. The people are nice and friendly, of a weekend you will most certainly see bikers, push bikes and motor bikes, ramblers and the like stopping as they pass through onto other destinations.
The lakes are not far away from El Burgo and have replenished their water stocks since the rain last and this year, most beautiful. Sit eat lunch or just have a coffee in some of the restaurants in and around the lakes or take a pack lunch and paddle your feet, be warned the water is very cold.
Nearest large town is Ronda, if you want more human life, where you can also see "The Oldest Bull Ring in Spain, not sure if this quote is correct, but worth seeing from the outside, don´t fancy seeing it for real on the inside myself but you may. There are views just near the bull ring where it is said "if you were bad in some way, years ago they through people off the side of the mountain," then again people could be tormenting me by telling me this!
Seeing is believing.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

betty said:


> Well El Burgo
> 
> Mountains, nothing to do but be with one in the most fantastic scenery you will find anywhere in the world. Swim in one of five dikes the are around El Burgo, take a pick-nick, (do not light fires, BBQ´s or through away lighted cigarettes fires are a real problem when people do not think), be warned hypothermia is on the menu if you try this but the Spanish do all the time, the closest I get to is putting my feet in on the hottest day and with my hand wet the rest of my body, cold!!
> If you are lucky and very quiet you could possibly see wild boar, deer, rabbit, eagles, I think there is some kind of vulture, been reintroduced some years back as well.
> ...


Sounds like a great place. Did you just end up there, or was it a carefully studied choice?

PS I think it was the bridge in Ronda that they used to throw people off of, wasn't it?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a great place. Did you just end up there, or was it a carefully studied choice?
> 
> PS I think it was the bridge in Ronda that they used to throw people off of, wasn't it?


Hi there Pesky,

Yes I heard that about the bridge in Ronda. I went there for the first time in June for a few days. Actually I was trying to avoid the bridge, since I suffer from vertigo. Last thing I wanted to do was look over it, but my son managed to find it, despite my efforts. It's a very picturesque town though. I didnt go in search of the other sights there either, since I thought they wouldnt be that exciting to a 4 year old but we stayed in quite an interesting, arty hotel, with tropical birds and fish and overlooking a riding school, so was hard pushed to get the little one out of the hotel at all!
But if you dont like heights I definitely wouldnt recommend the coach journey up the mountains, hair-raising is the only word for it. Luckily, we couldnt get on the same bus back and had to take the one to Malaga which went a much more tranquil route, though without the breath-taking views.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a great place. Did you just end up there, or was it a carefully studied choice?
> 
> PS I think it was the bridge in Ronda that they used to throw people off of, wasn't it?


An amazing place. Apparently they used to throw convicts off it!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi there Pesky,
> 
> Yes I heard that about the bridge in Ronda. I went there for the first time in June for a few days. Actually I was trying to avoid the bridge, since I suffer from vertigo. Last thing I wanted to do was look over it, but my son managed to find it, despite my efforts. It's a very picturesque town though. I didnt go in search of the other sights there either, since I thought they wouldnt be that exciting to a 4 year old but we stayed in quite an interesting, arty hotel, with tropical birds and fish and overlooking a riding school, so was hard pushed to get the little one out of the hotel at all!
> But if you dont like heights I definitely wouldnt recommend the coach journey up the mountains, hair-raising is the only word for it. Luckily, we couldnt get on the same bus back and had to take the one to Malaga which went a much more tranquil route, though without the breath-taking views.
> ...


 sounds like a great hotel to be in with a little boy!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> sounds like a great hotel to be in with a little boy!


yes it was, it was getting him to leave it that was the problem!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> An amazing place. Apparently they used to throw convicts off it!
> 
> Jo xx


Venice has its bridge of sighs and Ronda has its bridge of Aaaaaaa........


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

While in Ronda last year, which Lynne insisted we visit to enjoy the spectacular bridge, we came entirely by chance upon a little side road not far from the bridge. Wandering down there, just past a magnificent but ruined house there is a little door in the wall advertising gardens and water mine. We paid a couple of euros(it was far too cheap) and had a pleasant 1/2 hour amble round some ok gardens then folowed the sign for the 'water mine'?

It is an access to the river below via many many stairs where slaves used to go down for water from the river. You have seen the bridge, well imagine going down a staircase the height of that through the rock with lots of interesting rooms off. Has to be seen to be believed. 

Look for it if visiting Ronda

Darren


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> While in Ronda last year, which Lynne insisted we visit to enjoy the spectacular bridge, we came entirely by chance upon a little side road not far from the bridge. Wandering down there, just past a magnificent but ruined house there is a little door in the wall advertising gardens and water mine. We paid a couple of euros(it was far too cheap) and had a pleasant 1/2 hour amble round some ok gardens then folowed the sign for the 'water mine'?
> 
> It is an access to the river below via many many stairs where slaves used to go down for water from the river. You have seen the bridge, well imagine going down a staircase the height of that through the rock with lots of interesting rooms off. Has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im coming over to estepona for 10 days in october to visit friends and cant wait.

La pedriza looks stunning by the way, thanks for the link Pesky Ill try and visit the area in the future.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*la pedriza madrid*



deanhankin said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im coming over to estepona for 10 days in october to visit friends and cant wait.
> 
> La pedriza looks stunning by the way, thanks for the link Pesky Ill try and visit the area in the future.


I do love it when people say "thanks"!!

So look what else I found for you, and anyone else who's interested of course. 

La Pedriza

This is a great slide show done by kids in the 5th year of primary. I realise that you might not get to LaPedriza in the near future, but this should wet your appetite a bit. By the way it's best to take La Pedriza seriously. People periodically get lost there, the last one in December 2008 - he's still missing, presumed dead


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I do love it when people say "thanks"!!
> 
> So look what else I found for you, and anyone else who's interested of course.
> 
> ...


Hey no problem pesky, 

Thanks again for alerting me to the beauty of the area, I love the slide show and it stirred memories of the original reason that I first moved to spain about 5 years ago (been in uk for last 3 tho:confused2 The campo is on a whole different scale to anything that you can experience in the uk and its not all fenced in and charged admission.

I love the uk countryside but lets face it when youve seen one field of sheep and the odd forest youve just about done it all unless you go to the broads or the lakes then you can get ready for the waiting in line to pay situation.

The last thing I visited in Spain was El Chorro and that blew me away totally, yes I was naughty and i did do all of the kings walk and it scared me crooked in parts but that's what life's about isn't it. I came away from that place with a sense of wonder and enthusiasm that you just cant buy.

Spain is a fabulous place with the right attitude to letting people see and experience things the way they are without trying to get all nanny state with you, I cannot wait to get back there in october and then possibly stay for a few months after christmas cos I need to go and explore those mountains!


----------

